# Best Options for Low-Run Labeling



## SUPREMESWISH (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, it's nice to meet here. 

I'm looking to print some t-shirts this winter, about thirty of them (10 small, 10 medium, 10 large.) I've been looking around the forum a bit, and from what I've gathered, the place where you buy your t-shirts from is a separate entity from where you can get custom care-instruction tags, with your own brand and everything. These other companies also appear to be pretty pricy, and only print a minimum of 1,200 tags. What about us small guys? 

Just as well, I understand that your tags must legally have the location where the shirts were made and the wash instructions. Am I missing anything? 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For that small a number, your best bet is to go tagless and have them screen printed.


----------



## SUPREMESWISH (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I'd really prefer tags. Is there any price estimates I can perhaps get on this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SUPREMESWISH said:


> Well, I'd really prefer tags. Is there any price estimates I can perhaps get on this?


Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

SUPREMESWISH said:


> Well, I'd really prefer tags. Is there any price estimates I can perhaps get on this?


The label could be printed and woven. You can screen print the care instruction and your brand logo into a small fabric.(buy 1-2 yards of fabric, could be DTM or Contrast color fabric), screen print the logo on the yardage, and cut them into piece by piece, at a right size you want it to be, and sew them into the neckline or other places by yourself. The label could be sewn 4 edges as a patch into outside neck, front or back lower bottom of a shirt.

It will avoid you keep inventory after ordering hundreds of labels. 

Bill


----------



## SUPREMESWISH (Dec 1, 2011)

michellefanfan said:


> The label could be printed and woven. You can screen print the care instruction and your brand logo into a small fabric.(buy 1-2 yards of fabric, could be DTM or Contrast color fabric), screen print the logo on the yardage, and cut them into piece by piece, at a right size you want it to be, and sew them into the neckline or other places by yourself. The label could be sewn 4 edges as a patch into outside neck, front or back lower bottom of a shirt.
> 
> It will avoid you keep inventory after ordering hundreds of labels.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the tip, but that sounds like a lot of work. I just want to pay to get them printed for me.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

SUPREMESWISH said:


> Thanks for the tip, but that sounds like a lot of work. I just want to pay to get them printed for me.


No problem. In fact, there are 30pcs t-shirts, maybe you can try the way i have mentioned. Get 1 yard fabric which is sturdy would be best to have a clean look after a screen printed label finished, some good quality ribbon material will work too. All you need is buy a yard fabric, and get them screen printed, after all, you need screen print for t-shirt. Anyway, good luck.


----------

